# Sidebar > Subscribe Button (maybe a new one?)



## weem (Oct 1, 2009)

Made this real quick when I noticed that the Subscribe button on the right could... stick out a little better - especially considering the new subscription goal...







Of course you can disregard/not use it - just thought I would toss up an idea


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent! Thank you! I love the look of it! Could you add something about the exclusive content and stuff too?  Plus can it be a tansparent gif so it works on different backgrounds?


----------



## weem (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2009)

That, my friend is suberb!  I'd give you a free account, but I already did that!


----------



## weem (Oct 1, 2009)

That ya did


----------



## weem (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry, but try grabbing the newer version - I had the "start" button off center for some reason and this one (above) is fixed


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2009)

Got it!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2009)

Weem, is there any chance of getting a teeny tiny version for that top navbar menu too?  It would need to be 75x61 pixels.


----------



## weem (Oct 1, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2009)

Aha!  Thank you!


----------



## weem (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm... looks like you want a sig graphic as well... how about this...










...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2009)

Great idea!  Thanks!


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2009)

I've added the new graphic and link to my sig, so the Play-By-Post crowd will be sure to see it.  

Also, while testing the link, I finally pulled the trigger and subscribed to WotBS 4e.  I'm thinking to start DMing a new game in a few months, and I've heard great things about the 3.5e version.


----------



## weem (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry Morrus, my websites are in a transition phase at the moment so I am going to attach this here (figured it would at least be on topic!)...

I made some adjustments from the previous one as well as added the new stuff that I had added to the side banner (wotbs etc).

Changes? Lemme know...


----------



## weem (Nov 4, 2009)

Support CM!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks amazing!  Thanks, weem! 

Could we have a sig graphic as well like over here?


----------



## weem (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea, I will get back to you with one asap (tomorrow probably)


----------



## weem (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay 

Here we go...


----------



## wedgeski (Nov 13, 2009)

That's some solid talent you have there weem.


----------



## weem (Nov 14, 2009)

wedgeski said:


> That's some solid talent you have there weem.




Thank you


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2009)

weem said:


> Sorry for the delay
> 
> Here we go...




Super!

Any chance we could make it a gif with no background like the others?  That way it'll fit on any of CM's skins.


----------

